# Ford Ranger Snow Plow



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys I have a Ford Ranger and I was woundering if I can put a small plow on it? If you do, please post your pics.........Thanks......Joe


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Year, trans, cab configuration? Snow Dogg, Blizzard, Curtis and Meyer make plows for them that are sturdier than the Homesteader/Suburbanite.


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

It's a 2000 Quad Cab, automatic transmission and it's a 6 cyl 4x4. I'm thinking of getting a Meyer.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Eh, go with a Buyers Snow Dog, and plow with the storm don't wait till the end of the storm.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Look for a Sno-Way. Lighter, better. I'd be surprised if Ford approves a plow on that cab configuration.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i would consider buying a older used plow truck thats se up and get a couple contracts and just pay it off and work your way to a bigger truck suck as a 150.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Use the search function on the gray line at top. Search: Plowing with a small truck / or any wording that brings up results. There should be a lot of reading on the subject.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

here is my dads old 88 ranger 4x4 std v6 , plows good, fisher 6.5ft speedcast


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pics bigbadbrad. Nice truck!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

well its a yard truck only now, i wrecked my pickup when i was in high school and had no wheels, and we were cleaning the driveway with his 4-wheeler, i had found this for a good price, and showed it to him, and to my suprise he bought it, was in really good shape when we got it, body wise, but blew the rear end before the first winter, my fault, to many burn outs, then the clutch went the first winter and brake lines, but after that it was good, then the first year i was gone to college and my dad was runing it it went to ****, he dented every panel on the bed and would not use it enough so the electric motor for 4x4 got stuck in 2wd and he tried plowing like that and burned up the clutch again, then it started rusting and he got the exh hung up in the snow bank and tore it off, now its just a yard truck haha


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I was told that ford would not put a plow on a ranger after 89 . I had a 92 and had to fab up my own mount and plowed with a Meyers and it was a great driveway rig and when I started some small commercial lots the truck burned up a tranny. So great for small stuff but don't wait til its to deep to start plowing. Just my 2 cents


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I plowed with a Bronco II with a 6 foot standard Meyer plow for like 4 years. It was the driveway / condo complex machine! Do the search I suggested, there should be a lot of reading about it. There will be tricks to using a small truck mentioned too. A competent welding shop can fab or adapt a mount for the smaller plows. Check the equipment for sale forum here. Stuff comes up for sale all the time.


----------



## BigJoeC (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks f250man for the info. I only use it for drive ways. I'm saving up to trade in my Ranger and get a used Dodge Ram 2500 and put on a plow. If you get one with a plow, its probably beat up. MickiRig1 I did the search and was very happy with the info I found!


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

BigJoeC;1045326 said:


> Hey guys I have a Ford Ranger and I was woundering if I can put a small plow on it? If you do, please post your pics.........Thanks......Joe


talk to PearceLawn, he's run this settup for quite some time now.
Pearce Lawn Care and Snowplowing
2001 Ford Ranger Edge w/ 2006 22 series Sno Way ( down pressure and joystick )


----------



## RangerDogg (Jan 13, 2009)

Go with the snow dog md 68 I love mine and has no problem with pushing snow I have a 4.0 in mine.You will be happy.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Frenalddude* has Bronco II 's . He plows with he may be of help. Send him a Private Message.


----------



## mikeeg (Jan 12, 2006)

*2004 XLT 4.0 with 33s and western sub.*

This little truck will take most anything we get in N.J. The western sub. poly does a great job and will push a lot of snow with out a sweat, but you must keep up with it. The truck will handle 10 "with out any problems. I plow my driveway 600' and friends 800' plus 40 car parking lot at my building and is easy on fuel.


----------



## Breadman (Mar 8, 2014)

*Old Bronco II plow truck*

Fisher Speedcast on my yardtruck


----------



## Breadman (Mar 8, 2014)

*84 Bronco II*








Selling at the end of the season!


----------

